# Geese Segmentation



## linkshouse (22 Dec 2017)

Haven't posted any of my work here for a bit so here is a quick segmentation project of a pair of geese that I finished yesterday.


----------



## thick_mike (22 Dec 2017)

Those are great. I am a bird watcher and crafted birds that don’t look “right” really annoy me; especially imaginary birds, or birds in the wrong environment (I know it’s my fault!). Those are really authentic and realistic Canada geese. I’d love something like this. What size are they?


----------



## Ring (22 Dec 2017)

Really well made love them ... =D>


----------



## donwatson (22 Dec 2017)

Great looking geese Phill.


----------



## linkshouse (22 Dec 2017)

thick_mike":ji05bfz1 said:


> Those are great. I am a bird watcher and crafted birds that don’t look “right” really annoy me; especially imaginary birds, or birds in the wrong environment (I know it’s my fault!). Those are really authentic and realistic Canada geese. I’d love something like this. What size are they?



They each are just very marginally larger than A4. I say that because I just managed to make the backing boards from A4 3mm MDF with a bit of careful manoeuvring.


----------



## MikeG. (22 Dec 2017)

I can't be the only person who thought this might be about carving the christmas goose........


----------



## Claymore (22 Dec 2017)

.........


----------



## Claymore (22 Dec 2017)

............


----------



## digerman (22 Dec 2017)

nice work looking good


----------



## NazNomad (23 Dec 2017)

They look great.

A few things...

1. How are you hanging them?
2. Are they stained, or different woods?
3. Is the pattern available anywhere?
4. Why did I let my OH see these pics, knowing she'd love them and want them. :-D


----------



## linkshouse (23 Dec 2017)

NazNomad":2yxk3rm5 said:


> They look great.
> 
> A few things...
> 
> ...



1. a simple single screw d ring I think they're called.

2. All from one piece of wood so they're easy to cut/match up, then stained. I have a Littlefairs tester pack - https://www.littlefairs.shop/produc...iendly-water-based-wood-dye-traditional-range and used Antique Pine, Brown Mahogany, White and Black from that. The wood is Wild Mango.

3. It is from a copy of Scrollsaw and Woodworking magazine

4. Can't help you there other than to reassure you that they're pretty quick and easy to make.

Regards

Phill


----------



## finneyb (23 Dec 2017)

Very realistic Canada geese, well done.

On another point anyone got a recipe for Canada Geese, because they are due a big cull around here .

Brian


----------



## NazNomad (23 Dec 2017)

finneyb":6hixiyrd said:


> On another point anyone got a recipe for Canada Geese, because they are due a big cull around here.



WARNING: DOES CONTAIN BUTCHERY 

[youtube]ybsUS7f9WzU[/youtube]


----------



## linkshouse (24 Dec 2017)

finneyb":154lwrf0 said:


> Very realistic Canada geese, well done.
> 
> On another point anyone got a recipe for Canada Geese, because they are due a big cull around here .
> 
> Brian



I didn't see anything in the paper this year but I know that last year there was a cull here in Orkney with the culled geese offered for sale.


----------



## AES (26 Dec 2017)

Just as a matter of interest, why cull geese? I know they can be a real problem if they go into jet engine air intakes (it was Canadian Geese that brought that "Sully" A320 down into the Hudson), but apart from the danger near airports, why cull please?

Just interested, not enough info to be for/against at this point.

AES


----------



## linkshouse (26 Dec 2017)

AES":2oxitzz7 said:


> Just as a matter of interest, why cull geese? I know they can be a real problem if they go into jet engine air intakes (it was Canadian Geese that brought that "Sully" A320 down into the Hudson), but apart from the danger near airports, why cull please?
> 
> Just interested, not enough info to be for/against at this point.
> 
> AES



In Orkney, apparently they eat the barley - http://www.fwi.co.uk/news/greylag-geese-cull-to-restart-as-numbers-soar.htm

Phill


----------



## Garno (26 Dec 2017)

Claymore":2n11hv9i said:


> MikeG.":2n11hv9i said:
> 
> 
> > I can't be the only person who thought this might be about carving the christmas goose........
> ...



Hmmm ......... Well if you don't slice the gravy how else do you get it on the plate?


----------

